

Browserify v2 released - substack
http://browserify.org/announcing_browserify_v2

======
freeman478
For front end dev, is there a reason to prefer this over requirejs ?

~~~
irickt
Clean syntax. Minimum excess download.

Use it if you want to deliver your js in one bundle.

~~~
freeman478
Thanks !

------
sergiotapia
What is this?

~~~
substack
browserify is a javascript bundler that recursively analyzes all the node-
style require() calls in your program to create a single javascript bundle for
serving up to browsers.

~~~
sergiotapia
Why use this over require.js? What benefits does this bring to the table?

~~~
2mur
You don't have to mangle your code to get it into the AMD format. Just
require() like node.js or CommonJS.

------
wolfeidau
Great new site, love the 'browserify v2: less features, more unix!'

Look forward to trying to this out.

------
2mur
Awesome. Thanks substack!

------
33a
Awesome!

------
NHQ
this is how we do!

